# [Fri 22nd May 2015] Revolution Disco! (Birmingham)



## Blagsta (Apr 14, 2015)

By May 22nd we'll know who will be forming the next government. Let's face it though, it won't change anything for ordinary working class people. The rich are still in power. Fuck the parties, let's party!

All proceeds to Birmingham foodbanks.


Comrade's Tulayev, Scampi and Jez play reggae, punk, hip hop, soul, funk, jungle


https://www.facebook.com/events/941129622598418/


----------



## Blagsta (May 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Blagsta (May 11, 2015)

new Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Revolution-Disco/455031424653502

give us a like!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 13, 2015)

Am going to try to come to this


----------



## Blagsta (May 13, 2015)

Come and say hello if you do.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 15, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Come and say hello if you do.



You on the door? Is there a door at the station these days?


----------



## Blagsta (May 15, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You on the door? Is there a door at the station these days?



We'll be in the back room, yeah there's a door 

I might be on the door for a bit, yeah.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2015)

I wanna see pics of the show!


----------



## Blagsta (May 15, 2015)

I'll probably get really nervous about it being a success, get way too drunk and forget to take any pictures.


----------



## Blagsta (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Blagsta (May 21, 2015)

Tomorrow night!


----------



## Blagsta (May 23, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You on the door? Is there a door at the station these days?



Did you come?  I spent the first half running around stressing and the rest of it DJing and dancing.

It went really well, we must have had about 50 people through the doors and a good dancefloor vibe.  Don't know how much we made yet, I should know by tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone who came.


----------



## Blagsta (May 24, 2015)

£283 raised! It's being split between a foodbank in Sparkhill and one in Cotteridge.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 26, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Did you come?  I spent the first half running around stressing and the rest of it DJing and dancing.
> 
> It went really well, we must have had about 50 people through the doors and a good dancefloor vibe.  Don't know how much we made yet, I should know by tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came.



No. Couldn't make it, despite it being a 10 minute walk from the house 

Let us know where I can make a donation.


----------



## Blagsta (May 27, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> No. Couldn't make it, despite it being a 10 minute walk from the house
> 
> Let us know where I can make a donation.



I keep thinking we must know each other. 

We're donating to Narthex foodbank in Sparkhill and Cotteridge foodbank, if you want to donate to one of them. 

We've got some ideas for more events in the pipeline, I'll let you know.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 29, 2015)

Yeah, let us know. 

Donation made to Cotteridge today.


----------

